
Mozilla lays off 250 employees while it refocuses on commercial products - walterbell
https://www.zdnet.com/article/mozilla-lays-off-250-employees-while-it-refocuses-on-commercial-products/
======
jeremiahlee
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24120336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24120336)

~~~
dang
That's the corporate press release, which we usually don't favor
([https://hn.algolia.com/?query=corporate%20press%20release%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=corporate%20press%20release%20by:dang&dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&sort=byDate&type=comment)),
but it's the original source, was posted first, and has the biggest
discussion, so I think we'll merge everything thither.

~~~
nullc
Thanks for taking the title of the other article. The press releases' title
was very much-press-very-press and as a result buried the headline.

------
Amorymeltzer
Link to the official announcement:
[https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2020/08/11/changing-world-
chan...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2020/08/11/changing-world-changing-
mozilla/)

~~~
nailer
dang / sctb could you use this instead?

~~~
kirubakaran
"Alas, Scott left."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23808741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23808741)

------
sacomo
They should convert to a Worker-owned Cooperative
[https://ourworld.unu.edu/en/how-to-convert-a-business-
into-a...](https://ourworld.unu.edu/en/how-to-convert-a-business-into-a-
worker-owned-cooperative)

